# Unkown Device - Usb



## Acipiter (Jun 19, 2014)

Whenever I boot my computer (Dell Inspiron 17R, N7110), I get an error message that says "USB Device not recognized" immediately (I do not have any devices plugged into the USB ports) and after that all ports stop working. The Hardware ID is usb/unknown, driver version is 6.1.7601.18328. The Device status reads "This device is disabled because the firmware of the device did not give it the required resources. (*Code 29*)".

I have already spent around 5 hours working on this with no luck. All other people with this problem have error codes 28 or 43 while I have code 29... Also most other people only receive the unknown device in device manager when they plug a usb device in. For me the unknown device is always in device manager. If I uninstall the device nothing happens until I disable and renable the host controller which only leads to the device being downloaded again automatically. I have uninstalled/reinstalled all of my usb devices, restarted PC, updated AND downgraded BIOS, cleared CMOS, messed around with the .inf file that the device appears to be installing from, and system restored, although I'm sure I'm missing something.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I don't think I can take much more of this... :banghead:.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to TSF.

Does your computer have a card reader installed? They are usually connected to the system using an internal USB port.

Go here and the card reader driver is under the chipset heading

Product Support | Dell US


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* right click the *devmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, any devices with yellow flags need to have drivers installed.
In addition to what Lead3 is saying, Go to the Dell Drivers page for your model Product Support | Dell US download the *Chipset, USB 3.0* _and_ the *Card Reader* driver all under the *Chipset *heading.


----------



## Acipiter (Jun 19, 2014)

:dance: It worked . Thank you so much.

The USB port now appears to works fine when I put in a mouse or anything else but there is still an unknown device in device manager. Should I just leave this be or can I uninstall it?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you read post #2, they ask if you have a card reader installed.
Uninstalling the unknown device will result in your system searching for drivers when you next boot, unless you physically remove the device.


----------

